# 2002Fiat Ducato 2.8 JTD



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi
Greetings from a very wet and windy El Jadida in Morocco.

Any thoughts as to what my problem could be would be most welcome as I'm sure they local Fiat garage has good mechanics ,but I doubt wether they have any diagnostic equipment.
Problem sudden loss of power, dreadful on a incline , power returns and then drops out again .

Points for best answers

Graham


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Sticking EGR valve?

JohnW


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

> Sticking EGR valve?
> 
> JohnW


Not sure that the 2002 model had an EGR valve - could be wrong though.

Colin


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*2002 2.8*

Sticking waste gate ?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you checked the air intake and filter.

cabby


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

The fault to me suggests intermittent low boost pressure. I would be checking air filter and air filter intake, the hoses from the turbo to the intercooler for splits and jubilee clips, a known problem. I would also check the wastegate actuator rod these are known to stick due to contamination on the rod as it is in an expose location at the rear of the engine.

I take it that the injector light is not coming on?

Hope you find the problem quickly without a great cost

John


----------



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

*2.8 jtd power. Loss*

Thanks guys

The answer is a strange one ,driving. In gale force headwinds and heavy rain caused water to get into the air filter but the icing on the cake was that it also passed through to air volume sensor which didn't like it one bit!
The Fiat guys in El Jadida were brilliant and. Got us going by cannibalising a scrappie .

Thanks for your help

graham


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice to be told one is right with the diagnosis :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------

